# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  có ai biết phần mềm giao diện này không

## thuctapseonx01

đây là link ảnh của nó khi đã được cài và sữ dụng:http://www.imagebam.com/image/69dbbb62074970
hình này em chụp trên một trang khi thấy có một desktop khá đẹp
có ai biết phần mềm giao diện này không cho em biết tên với

----------


## batbai

> có ai biết phần mềm giao diện này không cho em biết tên với


bạn hỏi ko rõ ràng, đề nghị hỏi rõ ràng đi
ko thì anh em ko giúp đc

----------


## nguyenviet1008

em vào một trang wed thấy desktop được trang trí rất đẹp trong đó có một số phần mềm thì em biết như objectdock để tạo thanh start như macos nhưng có phần mềm nào mà tạo được cái vòng tròn để chứa các icon như hình em đã chụp như trên. anh có thể xem hình theo link. anh cho em biết tên phần mềm với

----------


## kenhgamemobi

lần sau bạn gửi trực tiếp ảnh lên topic mà bạn tạo luôn đi, bạn cứ up lên 1 trăng nào đó và dán trực tiếp vào bài viết để anh em coi cho rõ, bạn cứ up lên và nói anh em kich vào nhiều khi ko xem dc
hôm qua có bạn cũng gửi link kiểu bày, khó xem quá

mình ko rõ nó là phân mềm gì, nhưng mình có 1 bản ghost sp3 của trandilinh làm ra, đây là 1 số hình ảnh, bản này đã đc tích hợp themes]

11 themes vip



























bạn có cần bản này ko?? cần thì pm nha

----------


## anhdgc

bạn nhìn hình rồi thích cái nào mình sẽ hướng dẫn 

mình hiểu ý bạn nói rồi .đó là thanh rocketdock và ojeckdock 





còn đây là sidebar :







còn bạn muốn cái thanh này thì mình sẽ hứong dẫn riêng :

----------


## nna19x7

*vòng tròn như bạn nói là đây :*

----------


## linktac

cảm ơn bạn tuanthiem nhiều mình đã down rocket dock rồi cái này dùng circle dock cũng được bạn à.

----------


## aukid412

chưa ngủ ah thuấn, giao diện đẹp vừa thôi
đẹp lắm nặng máy

----------


## showbiz

mấy cái có cài vào có khi treo máy nữa cũng nên! tốt nhất là để như cũng sẽ ko có lỗi xảy ra

----------


## seo3m

xời cài nhiều soft trang trí quá đúng là nặng máy dùng html mà trang trí thì nhẹ hều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] mại có khả năng tùy biến cao tin ko?thật đấy

----------


## kenhgamemobi

> xời cài nhiều soft trang trí quá đúng là nặng máy dùng html mà trang trí thì nhẹ hều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] mại có khả năng tùy biến cao tin ko?thật đấy


 bác dạy em cách dùng html trang trí máy đi :x :x :x

----------

